# HP pavillion 6017tx: How to buy ?



## pranav0091 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone
I have been a reader of digit for long, but this is only my first post here.
I am in the final year of engineering and have finally (yes finally ) decided to buy a lap.
i can go upto a maximum of 52k, and i'll be playing a lot of games. so after some searching around, i zeroed in on the hp pavillion dv6 6017tx, with an 
i7, 
4gb ram 1333mhz, 
500gb 5400rpm hdd and the most important part- 
HD6770 with 1 gb of ram

but my problem is that i cannot find a single source (not online, nor offline, everyone says its out of stock. some even say its discontinued... any truth in that? ) from where i can buy it. and i dont have anyone living abroad either.

so i'll be really grateful if somebody here knows from where i can get it.

i have a backup option, a dell inspiron 15r, second gen i3, 320gb hdd, 3 gb 1066mhz ram and an Nvidia 525m 1gb graphics ad this package comes at 37.5 k. much cheaper yes, but with significant loss in power too.

i checked several models with prices in between the above two, but none of them have strong graphics. can anybody suggest a few models with good graphics.

i am ready to pay above 37.5 k, but only if its significantly better than the dell above.
thanks.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 6, 2011)

Hp Pavilion Dv6 Series Dv6-6017tx (bronze Metal) | Hp Pavilion Dv6 Series Dv6-6017tx (bronze Metal) Price in India | Hp Pavilion Dv6 Series Dv6-6017tx (bronze Metal) Review | Buy Hp Pavilion Dv6 Series Dv6-6017tx (bronze Metal) | ShopDekho.com

Not sure how trustworthy that site is. It has Cash on delivery.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanx a lot. the site seems pretty believable, especially with the CoD option. anyways ill be using the cards...

A lot more browsing and i have a few more contact numbers of hp. will try my luck there first.

I did find another hp, 3015tx the old i3, 3gb ram 1066Mhz, an ati 6750 wit 1 gb, 500gb hdd on flipkart at under 41 k... and its in stock...

is it a good choice? i mean with respect to its hike over the dell and the discount wrt 6017?

And thanx a lot for the prompt help


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 6, 2011)

6017tx is much better for 10k more.
Much better CPU, a free RAM slot, 1" larger screen.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 6, 2011)

> 3015tx the old i3, 3gb ram 1066Mhz, an ati 6750 wit 1 gb, 500gb hdd on flipkart at under 41 k



for gaming only? Yeah it's a great budget choice.


I'm wishing HP hurry up and refresh this model with a 2nd Gen Core processor and 4GB RAM and put it at 42k, would immediately become best buy.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 7, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> for gaming only? Yeah it's a great budget choice.
> 
> 
> I'm wishing HP hurry up and refresh this model with a 2nd Gen Core processor and 4GB RAM and put it at 42k, would immediately become best buy.



I did a lot of calls to different dealers yesterday. Finally found a Keerthi Infosystems in bangalore who initially promised to get it, but then later started on the same lines as others that its out of stock.

In the meantime he did suggest the dv4 3016tx and after looking at its specs and some info from notebookcheck.net, i'm thinking of going for this one.
its an i5 2410, 4 gb ram 1333mhz (but i doubt whether it runs at that speed with an i5), ati hd6750 1 gb, 500gb HDD, and also usb 3.0.
*best part- only 44k*

and since my uncle works in HP, ill get close to 12% discount, which should bring it to about 38k. Steal of a deal at that price, dont you think ?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 7, 2011)

> dv4 3016tx



Damn 



> I'm wishing HP hurry up and refresh this model with a 2nd Gen Core processor and 4GB RAM and put it at 42k



It's like a wish come true.

I think you can go ahead with it. The difference between i5 and i7 in gaming (mobile parts) is proven to differ, NOT BY ONE INCH AT ALL.

And the HD6750M won't be too far behind HD6770M, so no hassles.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 12, 2011)

and so i finally ended up buying a dv4 3016tx for under 44k. Not bad, but still i'd have liked to lay my hands on a 6017.

And here is some info on 6017tx.. It is going to be withdrawn and 6121tx is its replacement. So any1 out there trying to get one might just as well not ask a dealer...
And hp does NOT extend warranty for non-corporate users.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jul 12, 2011)

Congrats Pranav


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 15, 2011)

arsenalfan001 said:


> Congrats Pranav



Thanx buddy. 

here's where i stand after one day of use.

only one speaker works, and that too prone to distortion above a certain volume.
but below it comparable to dell's "SRS premium speakers" on inspirons. meaning good.

used to take close to 40 seconds to boot. installed 7 professional and now better at 30-35s

runs dirt 2 at everything set to absolute max. only some lag at the options screen (surprising). game runs smoothly. Vsync on, 8x MSAA, 1366*768, 16:9

Doesn't get too hot on the outside

HDD seems rather sluggish though.

Nokia PC suite doesn't detect the bluetooth driver (yet)

Windows rating
HDD and RAM 5.9
rest 6.9
so, except for the speakers, it looks good


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 18, 2011)

The nokia pc suite problem was solved. just uninstalled the HP supplied bluetooth driver and let windows choose its built in generic driver. all working fine now.

and here are the temperatures just in case somebody is interested

 CPU max 67C (after running the cpu at 96-98% load for about 20 min, temperature stabilises)
GPU max 67C after over an hour of gaming ( dirt2 medium settings. the game did crash after about an hour when i set the res to screen native and the settings to high, 2xAA)

CPU idles at around 42-47 and GPU at 42-45

And booting faster too at around 25-29s...


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jul 18, 2011)

HP has improved their cooling systems. Are you using any cooler?


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 18, 2011)

pranav0091 said:


> Windows rating
> HDD and RAM 5.9
> rest 6.9
> so, except for the speakers, it looks good



Congrats on your purchase. 

I noted one thing though. For the processor and the RAM, your WEI should be 7.4 for both. Basically it should be, 7.4, 7.4, 6.9, 6.9, 5.9.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 18, 2011)

arsenalfan001 said:


> HP has improved their cooling systems. Are you using any cooler?



None so far,though i will, once i get to college. monsoon means the temp at home hovers at the 24C mark. maybe thats a factor too..
Any ways i usually use the lap at power saver mode with max cpu set at 75%. I guess i'm just being too worried with the whole "HP-heating-bad service"thing 



aniket.cain said:


> Congrats on your purchase.
> 
> I noted one thing though. For the processor and the RAM, your WEI should be 7.4 for both. Basically it should be, 7.4, 7.4, 6.9, 6.9, 5.9.



Thanx buddy 

7.4 is for an i7 right? this one's got only an i5.
And maybe its the same thing with the RAM too.. Dell said in its site that the 1333Mhz RAM will run only at 1066Mhz for i3 and i5 chips. maybe so...dont know..

anyways here's something i found. Speccy shows that the RAM is

*Max Bandwidth	PC3-10700 (667 MHz)*

whats that 667Mhz doing there?

/off topic: Hows your 6121 doing?


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 18, 2011)

Ohh. I thought you bought 6017TX. My bad.
I am having some trouble with the GPU. Games are not performing the way they should. Apart from that, everything has been good so far.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 18, 2011)

I would have liked a 6017tx.. 
From what i read at that thread, yours was an isolated problem. look for replacement maybe..


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 18, 2011)

I am thinking of the same. But I am just too lazy to go through the process. And, I might have to suddenly change my location. I am waiting to get settled and then I'll take it to the service centre.


----------



## sumit269 (Aug 11, 2011)

@pranav

buddy can u post some pics of your 3016tx? would be really nice of you..


----------



## ash zealous (Aug 12, 2011)

Its easy ...try out finding nearest CROMA stores in ur locality...ask for it...hope u find it...


----------



## sumit269 (Aug 12, 2011)

had to visit hp dealers. croma dint have 1 in mulund or thane. but dv4 dint appeal me much when compared to the dv6 series.


----------

